# ثورة التغيير sap 15+med



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يونيو 2011)

http://csidownloads.com/install/Sap6.html​ 
Username: SAP15
Password: BPt7u22i​ 
OR
http://www.enterupload.com/9lr2f7jfhz9i/SAP2000V1500StandAlone.zip.html
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1285284094/SAP2000V1500StandAlone.zip
http://www.fileserve.com/file/VgrqPJT/SAP2000V1500StandAlone.zip
http://www.bufiles.com/64c6cmxvnaom.html​ 

License Manager V8.4.1, 9 MB​ 
http://www.enterupload.com/zhjekbzwojlw/LM8.4.1.zip.html
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1284710234/LM8.4.1.zip
http://www.fileserve.com/file/sZNUUgE/LM8.4.1.zip
http://www.bufiles.com/vwwbknc79zl0.html​ 



remstereo قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :





remstereo قال:


> احب ان اضيف كراك للبرنامج يعمل بنفس اسلوب اخر اصدار v 14.2.4​
> 
> http://ifile.it/xh1ilyq​
> 
> ...


 








زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> Install Instructions:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


>


 
أو من الممكن التحميل من موضوع الزميل Ahmed Conception بروابط أخرى , في الرابط التالي​ 
CSI SAP2000 v15 FULL​ 
أو من الموضوع التالي ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272213.html​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يونيو 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> license manager v8.4.1, 9 mb
> 
> http://www.enterupload.com/zhjekbzwojlw/lm8.4.1.zip.html
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1284710234/lm8.4.1.zip
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وينكم يازعيمنا
كنت اريد ان اقول سبقك الشعب هذه المرة في ثورة التغيير متمثلا في اخينا المهندس محسن جابر لكن الجزء الاخير من الموضوع اثبت ان الزعيم يظل زعيم حتى ياتي زعيم بعده

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270213.html


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يونيو 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وينكم يازعيمنا
> كنت اريد ان اقول سبقك الشعب هذه المرة في ثورة التغيير متمثلا في اخينا المهندس محسن جابر لكن الجزء الاخير من الموضوع اثبت ان الزعيم يظل زعيم حتى ياتي زعيم بعده
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270213.html



شكرا لك يا دكتور خالد على هذا الاطراء
ده رد لبعض الجميل لملتقى المهندسين العرب
خالص تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (22 يونيو 2011)

لالالالا ده انا لسه منزل 14 كده كتير يا زعيم الثغر
تسلم يا كبير


----------



## Eng.zeky (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم للشعب


----------



## boushy (22 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم زعامتك 
*
*ايها الزعيم 
*​


----------



## asae (22 يونيو 2011)

والله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه بس يا زعيم لكننا نجدد لك البيعة في منتدي المهندسين العرب ونقول لك الشعب يريد الزعيم وبرامج الزعيم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 يونيو 2011)

معقول انتم لحقتو للفرجين 15 ماهذه السرعة ’انا حتى لست ماستعملتش 14:4: , زعيم ماذا تطبخ ,انت تحاول تلهينا بالفرجينات الجديدة حتى لا نلتفت الى ما تعده لكن هيهات .


----------



## mohammedkhairy (22 يونيو 2011)

دايما كبير يازعيم


----------



## magdyamdb (22 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم زعامتك 
يا فخامة الزعيم 
​*


----------



## magdyamdb (22 يونيو 2011)

أيها الزعيم المناضل من أجل الشعب كيف يكون عمل الكراك شكرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يونيو 2011)

انا ما زلت اقوم بتحميل البرنامج
وسارفع طريقة عمل الكراك ان شاء الله متى تيسر ذلك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (23 يونيو 2011)

عمل رائع ودائما بالتفوق


----------



## nawalid6 (23 يونيو 2011)

اخواتنا الاعزاء
انا لسه منزل 14.2.2 ولسه باستكشف فيه فما هو الجديد في 15 
نرجو عمل شرخ مختصر من الزعيم للرعايا بالجديد 
والا سننزل لميدان التحرير ونقول الشعب يريد الدوري للعميد


----------



## Els3id Fathy (23 يونيو 2011)

تسلم .. يا زعيم


----------



## bassem2005 (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا يا زعيم وليس جديد عليك فانت ملك الحصريات وعن تجربة فان sap2000 v,15 رائع بمعنى الكلمة فقد لاحظت فيه الفروق بينة وبين 14 الكثير منها واجهة العرض والتي شكلها رائع في الطباعة ايضا اضافة stress الى النتائج وتغيير الايقونات بجد روعة هذا من يوم واحد استعمال واكيد هكتشف اشياء كثيرة عند استعماله لكن بجد شكرا ايها الزعيم وشكرا ايها المنتدي الغالي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا زعيمنا الغالي 
مجهود يستحق الذهول


----------



## remstereo (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

الف الف شكر على البرنامج واحب ان اضيف كراك للبرنامج يعمل بنفس اسلوب اخر اصدار v 14.2.4 

http://ifile.it/xh1ilyq

كلمة المرور : ForCivilEA

طريقة عمل الكراك :

قم بالبحث عن الملف echoid.exe فى برتشن \:c الذى قمت بتنصيب البرنامج فيه وستجده ان شاء الله فى المسار التالى 
C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\SAP2000 15\License Manager 
قم بتشغيله وتعرف منه على locking code سيكون بالشكل التالى locking code 1 : 4-1E5B9 ومايهمنا هنا هو الرقم الموجود بعد 4 مع العلم ان هذا الرقم يختلف من شخص لاخر 

فك الضغط عن الكراك ثم اذهب للملف generator وافتحه فيسألك عن الكود ادخل له الرقم 1E5B9 وهذا الرقم مختلف من نسخه لاخرى 

ثم اضغط enter ستظهر لك رسالة تسالك عن تاريخ انتهاء البرنامج وهو هنا عام ادخل التاريخ ثم اختار البرنامج الذى تريد عمل الرخصة له وهو هنا sap2000 v15 وذلك بادخال الرقم 9 ثم اضغط enter ثم اضغط enter مرة اخرى ثم ادخل الرقم 0 ثم اضغط enter للانهاء


تمت بفضل الله


----------



## eldabaawy (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يازعيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## قابل للتغيير (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا متتاز ورائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يونيو 2011)

remstereo قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
> 
> الف الف شكر على البرنامج واحب ان اضيف كراك للبرنامج يعمل بنفس اسلوب اخر اصدار v 14.2.4
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حويزي (23 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Al-Maher (24 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ياباشا على البرنامج الرائع،،، لكن على مايبدو التفعيل فقط لمدة شهر


----------



## abdou666 (24 يونيو 2011)

لا زعيم الا الزعيم


----------



## boushy (24 يونيو 2011)

ياشباب مجهود الزعيم اكبر من عدد المشاركات وهو من الذين لا يلتفتون الي ذلك ابدا 
لذا اقترح ان تكون المشاركات كلها دعوات له ولوالديه ولكافة الامة الاسلامية 
اللهم وفق الزعيم لما تحب وترضي


----------



## magdyamdb (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للزميل الفاضل remstereo
أود أن أسأله أي عام يقصد في كلامه " ستظهر لك رسالة تسالك عن تاريخ انتهاء البرنامج وهو هنا عام ادخل التاريخ ثم اختار البرنامج الذى تريد عمل " رجاءا الرد و لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يونيو 2011)

boushy قال:


> ياشباب مجهود الزعيم اكبر من عدد المشاركات وهو من الذين لا يلتفتون الي ذلك ابدا
> لذا اقترح ان تكون المشاركات كلها دعوات له ولوالديه ولكافة الامة الاسلامية
> اللهم وفق الزعيم لما تحب وترضي


جزاك الله كل خير 
ولك مثل ما دعوت به 
شكرا لك


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ زعيم زعماء الثغر ومنتدى المهندسين العرب
بالفعل مجهود شاق وكبير فى اسعادنا ودائما قلبك الكبير يحب الخير 
جزاك الله كل خير على كل دقيقه بل لحظه قضيتها للبحث والتنقيب عن البرنامج واهدائه لنا بكل سهوله 
جعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ودائما الكبير كبير والزعيم زعيم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يونيو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ زعيم زعماء الثغر ومنتدى المهندسين العرب
> بالفعل مجهود شاق وكبير فى اسعادنا ودائما قلبك الكبير يحب الخير
> جزاك الله كل خير على كل دقيقه بل لحظه قضيتها للبحث والتنقيب عن البرنامج واهدائه لنا بكل سهوله
> جعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ودائما الكبير كبير والزعيم زعيم
> تقبل تحياتى


شكرا جزيلا لك يا استاذ الهندسة المدنية
ولك بمثل ما دعوت به


----------



## boushy (24 يونيو 2011)

ملف الكراك معطوب يا زعيم 
من فضلك ارفع للغلابة ملف صالح اخر 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nawalid6 (24 يونيو 2011)

بعد عمل الكراك مكتوب 30 يوم نسخة تجريبية فما هو الحل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يونيو 2011)

Install Instructions:
=====================

01 Install the program. Does not run after install!

02 Go to Install folder and run "echoid.exe" file. You must see:
Locking Code 1: 4-xxxxxx
Lockgin Code 2: 0-0

03 Copy the code xxxxxx (only the numbers and leters after 4- prefix);

04 Open (run) the file generator (generator.bat) in the folder "medicine" and foloow the instructions;
they will ask for the code.

05 Write the code xxxxxx (without the prefix 4-);

06 It's a 1 year licence. You can renew indefinitly.
For example: if today is 23, jun, 2011 (23-06-2011) introduce as:
Day (last day) : 22 enter (IMPORTANT - NOT THE SAME DAY! IT'S 1 YAER LICENCE, NOT 1 YEAR PLUS 1 DAY)
 Month (last month): 06 enter
Year (last year) : 2012 enter

07 Make a program's choice: Sap2000 v14 / Perform3D / Etabs / Section Builder / Safe / Csicol
For example: To SAP2000:
Software choice: 1 enter

08 Generate the licence and wait until finish (press any key to exit);
Software choice: 7 enter (to exit)

09 The generated cod eis somthing like: Sap2000_02_01_2012_xxxxx_lservrc.*

10 Raname the file Sap2000_02_01_2012_xxxxx_lservrc.* to lservrc.* (keep the same file extension)

11 Copy the file lservrc.* to the Instalation folder (overwrite the existing file).

That's all! The program will run whitout restricitons!

Now, we have a original software (running as 1 year DEMO - fully funtional). No one file are changed! Only licence file (30 days trial) are changed (a txt file). In other words, the 30 days trial are extended to a year!

NOTICE: Actualy, most of the others Cr*a*c*k changes *.exe files. This thecnics could not be the better, cause the possibilities of errors when running.​


----------



## eng.walee (24 يونيو 2011)

والله لو كل الزعماء مثلك يازعيمنا لكان الشعوب عاشت بخير وديمقراطية 
عاششششششششششششششششششششش الزعيم 
ويبقى الزعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
نموت ويحيى الزعيم

هههههههه


----------



## nawalid6 (24 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يازعيم الكراك كده ظبط تسلم ايديك


----------



## nawalid6 (25 يونيو 2011)

يازعيم
اريد برنامج sap bridgr v 15.1
مع الكراك لو تكرمت


----------



## هانوني (25 يونيو 2011)

thanks a lot ya za2eeem , rabbena ywafa2ak,, can i ask you a favor plz, can you upload for us , if possible the new S-CONCRETE VERSION. THANKS


----------



## المـــرداوي (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا زعيم

ولكن ما هو الفرق بينه وبين النسخة 14

أي ما الذي تم اضافته لهذه النسخة


----------



## sjundi (26 يونيو 2011)

What is the problem if I am not getting a file Sap2000_02_01_2012_xxxxx_lservrc generated after doing the steps above?

Thank you


----------



## sjundi (27 يونيو 2011)

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h348/seifjundi

My exact problem is shown in the link above
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> install instructions:
> =====================
> 
> 01 install the program. Does not run after install!
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله الحجازي (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا , أرى نفسي كأني المقطورة في قطار و أنتم القاطرة التي تجر العربات وراءها أشعر أني إلى الآن لم أقدم شيئا و لكن أدعو لكم دوما جزاكم الله خيرا و جعل أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم في الدنيا و الآخرة , اللهم ارحم والدي و احشرهم مع نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و مع الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم زعامتك 
ايها الزعيم 
*​


----------



## eldabaawy (30 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ياجميل


----------



## nawalid6 (30 يونيو 2011)

يازعيم اين csi bridge 15.1
لا تنسي رعيتك


----------



## ahmad shalaby (9 يوليو 2011)

the password for the crack is not working ya zaeem please advice


----------



## امل محمد فارس (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراً يازعيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سعد علي (11 يوليو 2011)

رائع بمعنى الكلمة .. الله يوفقك
تقبل تحياتي
مهندس / علي سعد علي


----------



## ابو اسلام الحوراني (11 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر جاري تحميل ساب 15


----------



## عبد الله الحجازي (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ما هي كلمة السر لفتح الكراك كل ما أدخل Forcivilea تأتي رسالة خطأ كلمة السر أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله الحجازي (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ما هي كلمة السر لفك ضغط ملف الكراك Forcivilea لا تعمل


----------



## Anass88 (12 يوليو 2011)

بشمهندس حجازى الباسوورد لازم تراعى فيها حالة الحروف upper & lower جرب اللى انا هكتبه ده بس انسخه زى ماهو ForCivilEA 
وعلى فكرة الف شكر يازعيم بجد الإصدار الجديد روعة واللى شغال سيف هيحس انه مرحش بعيد وانا وجهة نظرى المتواضعة انهم كده سهلوا على الناس جامد لأن معدش فى فروق فى الواجهة كبيرة 
:56::56::56::56:


----------



## Anass88 (12 يوليو 2011)

*برجاء المساعدة فى الكراك من اى جربه*

الأخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم 
انا سطبت البرنامج بس فتحته بعد التسطيب للأسف مخدتش بالى من التحذير اللى كان عامله الزعيم فى شرحه للكراك .
انا عملت الخطوات بعد كده كلها بس فى خطوة انا مش متأكد منها وهى انى بعمل تغيير لإسم الملف اللى اسمه lservrc اللى موجود فى مجلد التسطيب على السى وبخليه sap2000_07_11_2012_code_lservrc بس ولما جيت افتح الساب عمل configuration . 
بس له النسخة 30 يوم فهل من مخرج ؟؟ :81::81:


----------



## اوغاريت (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
حاولت عدة مرات لفك الكراك
و لكن دائما يعطى رسالة ان هناك خطا
و تبقى النسخة تجريبية لمدة 30 يوم
. . بعد ان اضغط على ملف Generator
و اتبع باقي الخطوات . . . . تظهر رسالة خطأ : 
Error:Unauthorized license code"....."
ارجو ايضاح الطريقة بشكل اكثر و بيان سبب هذا الخلل
و ان كان هناك طريقة اسهل لفك الكراك
مع جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## عيد حماد (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور جدا"


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا نزلت النسخة ال stand alone و المشكلة اني لما بفكها عشان انزل الساب بيطلع لي تحذير ان الملف corrupted مع العلم اني نزلت النسخة مرتين و نفس المشكلة


----------



## احمد كم الماز (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ 
مشكور جاري التحميل,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## predator_mpm (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال هل يحتوي الملف على tutorial videos ام يجب تنزيلها على حدة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ليس بجديد على الزعيم بارك الله فيك
لذلك الشعب يريد etabs v 10


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (18 أغسطس 2011)

للاسف كنت لسه بسطب فيرجن 14.2.4 .. ههه وانت نزلت فيرجن 15 ..جزاااك الله خيرا اخي علي موضوعك الرائع ده


----------



## gelil2008 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسكندرانى وافتخر*

طبعا افتخر بانتسابى للزعيم
ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى كلها
بس ياريت تشيك لنا على رابط الكراك
عشان شكله مش ناوى يفتح


----------



## محمود المقدم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل حد اشتغل علي البرنامج يقولنا اية الزيادة في الفيرجن الجديد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا زعيم


----------



## المـــرداوي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرًا

ولكن ما هي الزيادة على الاصدار السابق له


----------



## drasticxx (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بدي كراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## shanshan700 (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (2 مارس 2012)

الشعب يشكر الزعيم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعه مش عارف انزله واكثر شيء ملخبطني في تغيير اسم احد المفات ممكن واحد يقول لنا كيف بالضبط تنزيله
ماذا يقصد ب 
10 raname the file sap2000_02_01_2012_xxxxx_lservrc.* to lservrc.* (keep the same file extension)
اين نغير الاسم وكيف


----------



## El_Gabalawy (14 مارس 2013)

ممكن تحميل الكراك للبرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

